# Silk Screening without a Flash Dryer



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

Is there an alternate way of drying shirts?
I need a flash dryer but i wont have the proper funds till a couple of weeks and i already have my first order! Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

Your can use a heat gun but it takes much longer. Plus getting a consistant cure can be spotty. If you already have your first order in I would just pull out the credit card and buy a flash dryer. You will need one eventually.


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a heat gun i thought i read something about that a while back, i _could_ buy one online but i am waiting for a local one to pop up on craigslist so i don't have to deal with shipping costs.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't hold your breathe waiting for one on craigslist.

I know they do pop up from time to time, but they are rare.

I've checked craigslist everyday for 6 months for screen printing equipment, and haven't seen much.

What I have seen:


Shops closing and selling out as packages only. (funny that they keep relisting because no ones buying)
People selling random crap for too much money. (20x24 screens for $30 each, old expired chemicals for full retail price, and such)
Shops trying to sell cheap shirts.

Try looking for a local screen printing supplier. you can save the shipping cost there. Curing with a flash dryer is enough of a P I T A as it is. I wouldn't even attempt to cure with anything less, personally.


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Plastisol ink needs to cure at 330 deg. So how you get the ink to cure at that temp is up to you. If you do a search in these boards you will find different ways of curing the ink. Some examples are 
1. Shop propane heater
2. House oven
3. Heat gun
4. Hot Plate turned upside down
5. Heat lamps
6. Electric heater.
Remember these boards help those who help themselves


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

i live not even an hour from LA so there are a lot of silk screen listings on there, i am actually talking to some one right now. Thanks


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

bReed said:


> i live not even an hour from LA so there are a lot of silk screen listings on there, i am actually talking to some one right now. Thanks


If you are not ready yet in acquiring a flash dryer. Use water-base inks instead of plastisol that is if the project doesn't really need to be plastisol.


----------



## Paulie73 (Jul 24, 2009)

I wouldnt recommend a heat gun for plastisol. Reason being is the area is not large enough being heated. All surrounding areas need to be the same temp for it to cure properly. Thats what Ive read on the instructions for Wilflex anyway


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I know of a guy that started a small empire drying shirts in his Mom's oven!


----------



## Paulie73 (Jul 24, 2009)

As other people have said, an oven is also not recommended, the chemicals can cause some serious damge and you wouldnt want to be putting it in your mouth. But in saying that I have an old oven out the back, so if anyone has done this how did they do it without burning under the shirt?.Or more importantly what did the shirt rest on.


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

Hey Blake,

Good to see your getting stuff up and going. You can cure your shirts fine for a small order with a heat gun, and there always a good thing to have around. We just did an event that we were printing at in Canada and we used a heat gun to cure the shirts at the booth, worked fine, but be careful of burning. You can also use waterbased inks or air dry inks were you can hang up and let dry. Which might be fine if your doing a small order but you still will need a flash dryer if your doing more than 1 color designs.

-Tom


----------



## Kirbie (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont recommend it but th heat gun is really the only way if you dont have the funds... used a heat gun for over 50 shirts it really sucks ***....but i defintely lucked out on craigslist when i got my flash dryer.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Be very careful using a heat gun!!!
You may get a shirt that looks like all is cured and then the customer washes it and half the print is gone, not a good thing no matter how you look at it!


----------



## Lysis IX (Oct 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried curing with an iron?


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Lysis IX said:


> Has anyone tried curing with an iron?


Hopeless. .....


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

You can cure with a domestic electric oven. Make sure you're well ventilated though, and proper temperature checks always apply. Probably worth making sure it's clean though unless you want your shirts to smell like roasted turkey (or whatever you've been using it to cook!)

You can also use a 4-tube halogen IR heater. I've done this before, but it's slow and fatiguing as you have to keep it constantly moving over the shirt to prevent scorching and it's hard to know when you've got the correct cure temp. Also depending on the heater you may have to rewire the tilt switch, the one I had just had a button in the base though. 

Domestic irons are a no-no. They just don't get hot enough. As are heat guns. They're okay for quickie flashing but for curing they just concentrate too much heat in too small an area. You'll inevitably end up scorching the shirt and only properly curing in patches.


----------



## JPVinylDesign (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone ever use a heatpress for this. I have a few times. I dont close the press but just close it enough to heat the entire shirt. I usually have the press set to 345 degrees and hold for about 10-15 seconds. The heatpress I have can be heated to almost 700 degrees.

Never really had any problems with the cure.

Anyone ever have issues with a heat press for curing?


----------



## ReignSociety (Nov 13, 2014)

I just purchased my silk screening machine and I'm looking to start a tshirt line. I already have a heat press so is it necessary for me to purchase a flash dryer?


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

ReignSociety said:


> I just purchased my silk screening machine and I'm looking to start a tshirt line. I already have a heat press so is it necessary for me to purchase a flash dryer?


That all depends what your going to print , how many colors , you will not be able to print flash print . you will be able to print and cure using you heat press. do some research first . Its easier to use a flash dryer to do this but its possible . do your print , cover with parchment paper once you have it on your heat press being careful not to get ink on anything, press at 330 for 20-30 seconds . you will have to experiment with the times to get your best cure . peal cold ! good luck .


----------



## ReignSociety (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a heat press and I just purchased a silk press machine. Is it NECESSARY to purchase a flash dryer or can I just use my heat press?


----------

